# Closest boatramp to Meldahl Dam - tailwaters



## fishfever (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking for the best way to reach the tailwater of Meldahl dam. I am traveling up from Cincy so any gen directioons will do. Or some name and address I could plug into mapquest. I appreciate any help you can provide. 

Thank You


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The State of Ohio built a great ramp at Neville,ohio right off of route 52, It has a good parking lot and concret ramp to two wooden docks. It is only abot 2 miles below Meldahl. Best part it is FREE! Ihave info ^& photos of Newville go to my catfishing site select bank fishing at that page select spots Eat of Cincinnati. that page has a link to the Neville rampinfo. Good luck.








[email protected]  
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html 
links 4 fishinginformation and supplies
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/links4fishing.html


----------



## fishfever (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for your help. Nice site too by the way.


----------

